# Firearm purchase delay



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm now on day 4 of a delay for my latest gun purchase.

Has anyone on the forum had any experience with this???


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Crndgs8 said:


> I'm now on day 4 of a delay for my latest gun purchase.
> 
> Has anyone on the forum had any experience with this???


I had that happen to me about 6-7 years ago. Took nearly two weeks and they never did give me a reason that made sense other than to say the FBI background check told them to hold off for an inexplicable reason. It was a .300 Win Mag Ruger bolt action so I am at a loss as to what the red flag was.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You can call the Utah BCI and ask 801-965-4445


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't yall have them hide-a-weapon permits?


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Well it went thru this evening I guess.
Hmmmm.... Very strange.
Had me a little worried. Lol


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Isn't there a limit to how long they can delay?
Seems like if NICS approval isn't returned within 10 days, it becomes an automatic approval?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There are a variety of reasons a background check can go into research. Research means that BCI needs to have one of their detectives determine that the person purchasing the firearm is legal to do so. Could be that your address might have a history of criminal activity. Could be that someone that shares your name might have a history. Could be that your juvenile record needed to be looked at. Might be that parking ticket that went to warrant that you cleared up last week. Has your identity ever been stolen? There are a couple of things you can do to avoid delays in the future. A CFP is the best way. Another is to get a unique personal identification number. BCI will keep the results of this investigation on file so you shouldn't have this issue again.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info loke


----------

